

How to hail a London cabbie using Twitter - bensummers
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/pda/2010/aug/04/twitter-london-cabs

======
robgough
It is me, or does that article not talk about any of the actual uses of this
valuable data they've collected?

It is an interesting idea, might be useful here in Manchester (UK) where in
the city centre (and possibly only one weekends) black cabs aren't allowed to
pick people up from anywhere, only from the designated taxi ranks.

This service means that you can still get a cab directly to you. Not sure why
it's limited to black cabs though, surely ordinary taxis would be suited to
this just as well.

